# Roughhousing/agitating puppies



## David Petruescu (Aug 19, 2011)

I've used the search function and can't find what I'm looking for.

When I was a kid, one of the things we did as kids was to roughhouse and generally agitate young puppies (by holding their mouth closed) and generally mess with them trying to elicit bites. My understanding is/was that this type of play builds confidence and drive in a puppy.

Now that I have kids of my own and that I'm about to get a working puppy I'm wondering whether that's a good idea, especially since as an adult dog I will not tolerate teeth on me (except accidents of course). My worry is that I won't be able to "turn off" this play/behavior as the puppy matures.

My hope for the puppy is that she will be a family dog, great with kids but also do bite sports, herding and such, which means lots of drive as well. 

How many roughhouse their puppies? What about adult dogs?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd stick with playing tug. I don't see how holding a pup's mouth shut would build drive or confidence. Sounds like a good way to piss off the pup and get bit to me. If you're getting a good Malinois, you will not need to "build" drive. It will already be there, trust me. ;-) You just need to channel it. Teach your kids from the get go how to behave around the pup. Calmly is the most important. Running around, screaming, and waving their arms will get them bit because the pup either wants to play or prey drive kicks in.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I roughhouse with my dogs their whole lives from puppies to adults until they get so old they just don't wanna anymore. I also don't mind them putting their teeth on me and even clamping down a little so long as they don't leave holes in my skin as adults, sometimes pups break the skin, no big deal. I've not heard of the hold the mouth shut to get them to bite technique, I guess my pups just come already biting.
8)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

I rough house with my dogs by letting them jump up on me and pushing them away. Sometimes intermixed with tug play. Sometimes just rough housing in between ob exercises. Hopefully they'll get the idea that we can play in between ob exercises when
no tugs or toys are visible. Like during a trial? ;-)


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

I play with puppies and adult dogs. Play is a great way to teach the dog. Good time to clearly define rules and conduct etc. Your play should be constructive. Rough housing is different things to different people. Outside of maybe teaching a dog to wear a muzzle or to retrieve I wouldn't recommend holding the mouth shut with your hand. I have seen even puppies that would bite you. Remember your goal should be to build a relationship of trust and respect between you and the dog. 

lots of drive and living in the house with kids = lots of work and the right dog.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> I roughhouse with my dogs their whole lives from puppies to adults until they get so old they just don't wanna anymore. I also don't mind them putting their teeth on me and even clamping down a little so long as they don't leave holes in my skin as adults, sometimes pups break the skin, no big deal. I've not heard of the hold the mouth shut to get them to bite technique, I guess my pups just come already biting.
> 8)


Susan I am that way too. I can't tell you how many people have advised me that I should never allow the dog to put his mouth on me!!! LOL I always say "If I dont have any more control than that then I damn sure don't need this freakin dog" LOL


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Dont raise the dog in a kennel, then agitate the young adult yourself, take bites....and then try to roughhouse with it...that is my .02 

seriously though a little roughousing is ok with me...
depends on the dog though, and the age of the kids...

I couldnt vote yes for it, just because I dont know you, your kids, or the dogs/pups you are gonna get...

some puppies can really hurt someone, and the teeth are ssooooo sharp.

I can't remember ever holding a pups mouth closed to do anything but stop it from biting me, when it gets out of hand..and that was not done to actually stop, like as a training thing, it was more a save my ass kinda thing...probably preceded by some blood, and followed by a ..."you little shit!"

I do not roughouse with the adult dog I currently have, but have done it with many dogs... I will play rough if this dog has something in her mouth, but will not if her mouth is empty, because I do not want part of me to fill it...but I also have taken many bites in equipment from her, and she has no qualms about playing rough with me... I will let her mouth me with a little slappy game of some type, like if she is on the couch laying by me, trying to start a little shit. But I don't tempt fate under most circumstances, I am too soft for that....

I think everyone should video themselves playing rough with their dogs and pups, that would be hilarious....


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't rough house with my dogs much, too many ripped shirts and nasty pinches from their teeth. I perfer to use a tug, still the odd ripped shirt, but I don't seem to get hurt as much.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I stick to a good rough game of tug with puppies and adults which can result in accidental contact with bare flesh on occasion. I discourage deliberate tooth skin contact - cattle dogs have a very painfull nip and are quite mouthy and toothy dogs so I dont enourage it on my bare flesh, they also come with stacks of drive so building that is never an issue. 

I had one cattle dog that liked to rough house with my dad, but she waited till he put these big gloves on - that would send her into a frenzy of excitement when he bought out the gloves.

At trials I whisper " are you ready?" as we prepare to go in the agility ring and it sends them into overdrive - no need for toys or such.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

I rough house with my dog all the time. smack her, then she bites back, push her, tackle her, let her tackle me. 

it's all fun stuff, although some dogs will get too crazy and bite for real. it all depends on the dog I think.


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I think everyone should video themselves playing rough with their dogs and pups, that would be hilarious....


here's some fun family time at my house: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkZOpNGxzg


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I rough house and play with mine. However, the dogs we raised when my son was a baby toddler, we didn't rough house with and the rule of thumb has always been--no teeth on the kid. At this point, the next one I'll raise with tug and Balabanov's "The Game," which will be better for my overall training and done right, I don't get nailed. Teeth hurt even when you put on thick jackets and the dog doesn't clamp down. I would not have a kid rough housing with a puppy/dog or teasing/agitating. 

T


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> here's some fun family time at my house:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkZOpNGxzg


Nice...the decoy work never stops at the Fitzpatrick/Vanhove residence, eh? :wink:


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

I usually romp with all my dogs, from pups to seniors. But I wouldn't recommend for just any body to take part in serious romping. I play kinda like a fake decoy. I encourage the mouthing and body slamming and holding, even a little throttle. But if you do this you need to be able to fully control the dog, and even more importantly, know how to read you dog. A lot of people get bitten really badly when roughousing when they can't do either.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Kara Fitzpatrick said:


> here's some fun family time at my house:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVkZOpNGxzg


Dobies don't count...LOL..j/k

masters of the ole ugly face....super fun to play with...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've always been a fan of rough housing. Mouthing is fine but no biting!
Also not a fan of using gloves or heavy clothes. That can teach a put to bite harder to get a reaction.The next time done without the heavy gloves/clothing and the dog bites a little harder and get his ass in a jam with you. Your fault, not the dogs!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> I've always been a fan of rough housing. Mouthing is fine but no biting!
> Also not a fan of using gloves or heavy clothes. That can teach a put to bite harder to get a reaction.The next time done without the heavy gloves/clothing and the dog bites a little harder and get his ass in a jam with you. Your fault, not the dogs!


can also teach a dog to bite with a soft mouth...if he is an older pup, in my opinion...


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Playing with pups is a way to teach correct behavior, no different then the mother or older dogs. I don't allow mouths on me in play because I don't want to teach an inhibited bite. If you're going to bite chomp down sucker!
JMO (did I get the acronym right


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> can also teach a dog to bite with a soft mouth...if he is an older pup, in my opinion...


Agreed! My younger GSD loves to mouth my hands and arms. I have no problem with that because he's soft as mush with me. 
Older pup for sure. Once those evil little milk teeth are gone.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=5074&c=10


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

ouch joby, ahha. 
i have puncture wounds all over from my puppy right now... those puppy teeth friggin hurt!


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

That's funny, because usually the puppies I deal with come with a mouth full of needles lol


----------



## David Petruescu (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks to all who replied and took the poll. I don't know why, but I'm surprised to see that the majority roughhouse with your dogs. I guess I was expecting that such play may detract from the puppy/dog's grips but I'm happy to see that's not the case.

I'll take everybody's advise and if I roughhouse it will be just me and not the kids. I'm also going to refrain from playing in the house much as I'd like to teach the dog that inside is "quite" time







. At least as much as a Mal can stay quite.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

David Petruescu said:


> Thanks to all who replied and took the poll. I don't know why, but I'm surprised to see that the majority roughhouse with your dogs. I guess I was expecting that such play may detract from the puppy/dog's grips but I'm happy to see that's not the case.
> 
> I'll take everybody's advise and if I roughhouse it will be just me and not the kids. I'm also going to refrain from playing in the house much as I'd like to teach the dog that inside is "quite" time
> 
> ...


all depends on the dog, and you..


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

David Petruescu said:


> Thanks to all who replied and took the poll. I don't know why, but I'm surprised to see that the majority roughhouse with your dogs. I guess I was expecting that such play may detract from the puppy/dog's grips but I'm happy to see that's not the case.
> 
> I'll take everybody's advise and if I roughhouse it will be just me and not the kids. I'm also going to refrain from playing in the house much as I'd like to teach the dog that inside is "quite" time
> 
> ...


I think this is a good idea. If only because rough housing with the kids can escalate quite quickly into bites, especially when a kids natural reaction when it does start to escalate isn't "keep calm and defuse the situation" it's "scream, run, try to get away from the baby gator". And even in play those bites hurt, which can result in kids who are scared of the pup, a wife who's "momma bear" attitude kicks in regarding the kids and the pup, etc. 

I find it's better to have the kids do things like play fetch with the pup. Supervised so that doesn't turn into games of keep away in the yard. Or show the kids how to play "hide and seek" with the pup with treats, toys, etc.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I dont deliberately roughhouse with my pups. They bite me enough with out me encouraging it lol! Also I have youngish (now 10) kids and dont want them bitten or shoved around (again, happens anyway). I will play tug etc and encourage them to interact with me (or the kids) with a toy, but it is a bit more controlled than rough housing.


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Elsa is a talker!


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes she is! The most animated dog I've had.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with the nix on kids roughhousing with the dogs. If the persong that is roughhousing with the dog doesn't have good control/leadership over the dog it "can" create problems.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't really rough house with my dogs. It really doesn't take much to spin them up, so I don't play that way with them. I will play hard with tugs and toys, and I do allow some mouthiness in gentle play, but even that hurts sometimes. 

I had a 4 month old mali foster pup recently. There was no gentle mouth on him and even his happy, excited little 'puppy nips' were nasty painful and left bruises.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Ditto with the nix on kids roughhousing with the dogs. If the persong that is roughhousing with the dog doesn't have good control/leadership over the dog it "can" create problems.


now you tell me...dammit...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Lisa Brazeau said:


> Elsa is a talker!


It's a Dobergirl thing, but Elsa is on the extreme end of "talkers"
AND it sure looks like Jimmy is encouraging it too?


----------

